# Using new charger



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a quick question on using the Super Brain 959. When I connect the battery for its diagnose period its reads a little over 8 volts... Hmmm.. Yes its an old pack, just starting back into this stuff...


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

i dont see a question


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok. Here are the steps to resolve your problem:

1. Collect your SuperBrain 959, box, instructions, and all.
2. Throw it away.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

ETC1006 Sorry can't help you with your charger question. However, I do have a question for you. Where do you plan on racing. There's a nice oval
track not far from you in Washington, Pa. That any question or problems you
will have can get answered. Check out the web site and racing is on Sundays hope to see you there soon. http://fultonshobbies.com/index.htm


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Gene, what the hell is a "Bomber" class? As far as the charger, I'm just getting back into R/C after ~ 15 years out of it. The 959 is just a start back into it. My query was why is it reading more than the rated pack voltage? I've picked up a couple of Nimh packs since this was written, also. IIRC when I used to race we (7.2 1200)raced 6 minutes. Is that still the time? Also I see there is also 4 cell racing. Is that just because of the new batteries allow the same time from a smaller pack?


----------



## Mike OBrien (Mar 20, 2003)

hi my name is billy


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

ETC1006 Bomber is a class that was created to try to reduce the cost of
racing. So everyone runs the same Trinity Stock Spec Motor and Trinity Spec 4 cell battery pack. Any chassic can be used however the body has to be an older style I think its like 1970 or older almost everyone runs like a 55 Chevy or Ford style body. Parma and McAllister make the majority of the bodies run.
It takes a major cost out of racing due to fact everyone has equal motor and batteries. 
As for race lengths In Washingto we run 2 heat races and 1 main of 4 minutes in length. That seems to be the standard expect some places do run 3 heats and then the main. 
Hope to see you this Sunday (Jan 1st) over in Washington even if your not racing just to get some of your questions answered and see how much the hobby has changed over the years. :thumbsup:


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

The bomber class sounds like the fun class we used to have when I raced in MD. I had a Thundershot that I stuck a Willy's body on from a pile of stuff I got with a Blackfoot. I painted the outside with primer ,it had a crappy paint job the kid painted it with regular spray paint... and away we go! Suprisingly the primer stuck very well, didn't crack. Only problem was had to "touch" it up from tire tracks on it once in awhile... Is there a link to the info on "stock" racing et al? IIRC the only thing whenI raced was 6-cell, 1200 mah, stock motor (most of us used Trinity Monster stock). Sounds like alot has changed.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Things have changed tremendously*

Welcome back to to the hobby!!

Not sure why your battery is reading that way.. you did not say what the battery was.... 
Also what vehicle, motor and ESC do you have???

Things have changed.
Battery, electronic and motor technology is thru the roof compared to when you were last involved in it. 
Batteries are now near 4000 Mah. Nicads are used primarily for economy running for fun. Nickle Metal Hydride batteries are tough.. you can run them to death and keep coming back for more. 
ESCs are smaller and WAY more powerful and responsive. 
Radios are more advanced to the point where you tune your car to your driving style and then tune your radio to your style and cars performance to.
Motor tech is WAY advanced too. rebuildable stock motors have changed the face of racing.. run time is WAY up as well as speed.

Just like always... it just depends on what you want to do and how much you want to spend.

Some things will never change though... You will always have someone who will critisize and tell you to throw all your stuff away because it is not good enough for them instead of providing you with constructive information you can use to get you back up to speed in the hobby.

Once again, Welcome Back!! Have fun.. that is the most important thing!
Dan


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, rebuildable stockers now!? Man, there was a guy in our old club who figured out how to "tweak" the comm on the old Monster stocks W/Out disassembling (crimped endbell) them to advance the timing a little bit. And brushes... The only thing at the time was regular cut brushes. I've got to get some time to get to one of the local tracks and shops to see all this new stuff for myself. We made our own motor dyno from an article in RCCA.


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

*Mrc 959*

Etc,

The charger is showing you the pack's unloaded potential, or the idle voltage at rest. This always creeps up if the pack is good (and occasionally if it's bad), not to worry. The voltage you see will change some according to battery type, level of charge and health.

Your charger is a very good one with the addition of a fan. I have two and am looking for two more. I'd just add the fan to the outside w/o any case mods until the warranty is over.

Play around with some packs charging with lower cut-offs and mild charge rates and see how it behaves. Then you'll be comfy to start serious charging.

Have fun,
 Gene


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thats my only worry is blowing something up! I've never used/had a charger that had this much adjustability. I'm just gonna keep my older good Nicads for my old Hot Shot. I've picked up a couple Nimh 3000+ packs I'm using on the old YZ10. When I decide on what kind of new R/C (stampede or rustler) I want then I'll decided which way to really go.


----------

